# Vet  Question - Frozen Vaccines & Meds?



## LBFarms (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought a little fridge to put my meds and vaccines in and it turned out that my little fridge was a little freezer. I since bought a new little fridge that wont freeze everything but I was wondering if my vaccines and meds are still good after being frozen. I had Pennecilin, Tetnus Toxoid, C&D Antitoxin & C D &T Toxoid. Can I stil use these?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 18, 2012)

I would read the labels. Most say to not freeze so if they say that then I would say, no, they can not be frozen. I wouldn't use them. You could call your vet and ask.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally wouldn't use them, since nothing you listed is horribly expensive to replace.  
If they are bad, you'd spend more treating the ailment than what new meds / vaccines would run you.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 18, 2012)

x2

Frozen vaccines are not useful.  Sorry.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I personally wouldn't use them, since nothing you listed is horribly expensive to replace.
> If they are bad, you'd spend more treating the ailment than what new meds / vaccines would run you.


----------



## LBFarms (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok then, I get it. The vaccines are not that much but we dont have any place within 150 miles that sells them so I have to pay for the second day shipping. But it sound like that's what I need to do, not worth the risk for sure. Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't pay for the second day shipping unless it's an emergency.  Generally you'd get them in 5-7 days anyway, that's not much longer.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 19, 2012)

LBFarms said:
			
		

> Ok then, I get it. The vaccines are not that much but we dont have any place within 150 miles that sells them so I have to pay for the second day shipping. But it sound like that's what I need to do, not worth the risk for sure. Thanks!


Really?  Can I ask where you live?  I'm curious.     And you listed Tetanus toxoid, but also CD/T (which has tetanus toxoid).  I wouldn't buy the toxoid separately, but I would get the antitoxin separately (maybe it was just a typo).  Trying to save you money!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2012)

I always get my vaccines 2nd day'd to me...You do NOT want them sitting in a truck for 5-7 days.  They need to be kept cold (just not frozen  )  I wait to order mine until it's already cold out...pay for 1 ice pack, and they're still 'cold' when I get them, even though the ice pack has melted.

FWIW, I could buy mine closer, but it's cheaper, even w/ paying 2nd day shipping- for our herd size, to mail-order them from Jeffers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 19, 2012)

I buy from PBS Livestock. It is in Ohio and I can get my stuff shipped within a day or two without paying extra for quicker shipping. You may want to look into where some places are to see if you can save on shipping but still get it within a couple days. I order enough to get the free shipping and then get it within a day or two.


----------



## LBFarms (Sep 19, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> LBFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, meant to say anti-toxin.  I live in Pagosa Springs, CO. The only thing here the feed store normally keeps is the Penn. The Coop in Durango (60 Miles away) had the vaccine, but not the anti-toxin.  Murdocks in Salida about 150 miles from me) or Alamosa (almost 100 miles) might have most of the stuff on a given day, but paying almost $4 a gallon for gas, it makes more sense to just order from Jeffers & pay the 2nd day charge.


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2012)

Most feed stores (if they're worth their salt) will order what they don't keep in stock for you.  And mine at least doesn't charge you any additional if they have to order it.

And Rolls...I wasn't thinking about cold when I said that...must have been half asleep or something


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 20, 2012)

LBFarms said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you can find somewhere affordable to order from!  Too bad they have expiration dates, or you could really stock up when you order.


----------

